# Sloans Liniment ?



## justarookie (May 7, 2005)

If someone had any info that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tandy (May 8, 2005)

Hi there justarookie,
                                I suggest that you try this URL:-

 http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.com/~fmitchel/sloan/notable.html

 It has information on the man who made it.

 Also, a Google search will bring up a lot more information.

 Cheers from South Oz,


----------



## justarookie (May 8, 2005)

thanks for the help


----------



## Hannahbelle (May 9, 2005)

I just found the same bottle this weekend. []


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 9, 2005)

Speaking of SLOANS LINIMENT. I know Sloans was sold Worldwide and certainly was very popular, I dug up this large size one 9 1/2 in. tall, probably holds a pint or more, Anyone from UK or OZ know if this was an export size or something. I got a kick out of the embossing SLOAN'S LINAMENT/ FOR MAN OR BEAST/ DR.EARL S. SLOAN.INC/ BOSTON,U.S.A. LONDON, ENG about only one I have seen here, just wondered if they are found in this size more often across the big pond.

 Cliff


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (May 9, 2005)

Just wondered if any UK or OZ members have any info on the large size Sloans Liniment?


----------



## NORG (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's my Sloans Liniment bottles with the boxes.


----------

